# Whats the best way to get useable hp out of my LS1 GTO



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

So which way should I go innercooled turbo or high compression heads, faty velves, bigger cam, and whitch cam sould I go with. Will the LS1 pump out around 500hp with
LS6 heads (along with other bolt ons like headers or computer reprgamer) and the rite cam. Just looking for ideas befor I get a pro's advise
and or pay one to do it.500hp is the goal an 11.50's in a quarter mile or better


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Modern Day Muscle Car  offers 3 mod packages for 410hp, 510hp and 585hp. There are many after-market companies available for the LS1.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

carguy said:


> So which way should I go innercooled turbo or high compression heads, faty velves, bigger cam, and whitch cam sould I go with. Will the LS1 pump out around 500hp with
> LS6 heads (along with other bolt ons like headers or computer reprgamer) and the rite cam. Just looking for ideas befor I get a pro's advise
> and or pay one to do it.500hp is the goal an 11.50's in a quarter mile or better



How much money do you have to spend, and how much are you willing to spend to get your 11.50's? 

I think 11.50's are do-able with intake, headers, exhaust, ET Streets, and nitrous. I think they are VERY do-able as long as you have a safe tune on the car.

MDMC ran the 11.50 in their car, with a lot of work done to the motor besides the 75 shot of nitrous. If they would've run a good slick on the car (Looked like a drag radial was being used on the video) I think a low 11 possibly high ten could've been possible.

There were a couple guys around here locally that were running 100 and 150 shots on their Camaro SS, and T/As. Two of them went to the track and ran low, low 11's with slicks, I/H/E and a 2-step.


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

Whats with everyone and turbos for there cars. Turbos are great do not get me wrong, but the expense is hardly worth it. 

There are a bunch of companies with LS1 mods. GM actually makes some pretty nice stuff. With there Hot Cam, LS6 intake and ported LS6 heads. You would be over 500horse. 

BUt in the same thing, do you plan on driving this vehicle on a daily basis?? If so I would take the reliablity of a supercharger. Spend $3000 on a kit, would be nice, plus still get decent mileage. Running the GM Hot cam will kill your gas mileage, but it gets out of its own way in a hurry. 

Just remember with more power comes more expense. Stiffer clutch or performance automatic. Stronger rear end. I dont want to piss on your parade....


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

I saw a couple of t/a's and comaros ss' last weekend at the track they ran mid 12's. I hadn't been down ther in awhile sence I sold my 1979 comaro ,had a 350 ,194 fuely heads, pretty good cam and a 411 posey rear end and it ran 12's with drg radials. So I was a little dissapointed cause I was watching mustang after mustang run 11.50's, super chardged mustangs ofcourse ,so we need to do something. I'd like ta get it in the mid 11's then add a shott of nos. But for now I'm liven cheap so I can pay off the car within the next two years so I'll proble get like a 2 or 300 shot of nos along with a computer programer and see what it does. I'd like to have a sLp exust too.


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

carguy said:


> I saw a couple of t/a's and comaros ss' last weekend at the track they ran mid 12's. I hadn't been down ther in awhile sence I sold my 1979 comaro ,had a 350 ,194 fuely heads, pretty good cam and a 411 posey rear end and it ran 12's with drg radials. So I was a little dissapointed cause I was watching mustang after mustang run 11.50's, super chardged mustangs ofcourse ,so we need to do something. I'd like ta get it in the mid 11's then add a shott of nos. But for now I'm liven cheap so I can pay off the car within the next two years so I'll proble get like a 2 or 300 shot of nos along with a computer programer and see what it does. I'd like to have a sLp exust too.


You put a 2 to 300 shot of nitrous on a stock LS1 block, you are going to be pissing oil all over the track when that thing craters. A 150 shot is pushing it on thoses. Remember its all Alumnium. You think you got piston slap now. Wait till one of the cylinders detonates. 

You need to figure out what you want to run on the car. If you are going to build a motor for nitrous, supercharger, or a turbo. It requires different ground cams for each power adder to make the most hp. 

There is alot of hp in theses motors waiting to get freed-up. Cam, light head work and an intake would do the trick. You would be suprised how much power you can swing out of one of theses, while keeping the stock apperance.


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

*Hey Wick Read Ur Thread On Nitris*

I think I'd rather just put LS6 heads on it with the rite cam but I don't want to spend that kind of money until I get the car paid off, then I'll' have more money to spend. I don't want to spend money on mods that I might do away with for something better in the future, if I can help it. I know that
technology keeps getting better so I I'm gonna hold off on heads for now. 
What do u suggest I do to get the most horse power whith out spend big money on stuff that I know I'm gonna up-grade latter like putting money into the stock LS1 heads when in the end a good set of LS6 heads are gonna be better, I think. (I've heard alot of good stuff about LS6 heads) Rite now I'm looken for the most horse power for my doller. I might hold off on exust to cause the one I want is almost 2 grand, so what do u think


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

You do not need LS6 cylinder heads. The LS1 heads flow very well, plus you can take them to a shop get a full port and polish for about $350, upgrade to the larger valves. Run a GM hot cam. 

It is one of the best cams for this motor. Makes unreal power. People have seen a gain of 65 horse with just the cam, and headers. You are waisting your money on a cat back system. They are to expensive. Since the vehicle is new, spend the money now and get a new muffler only. The factory systems are stainless and with the true duals they will flow more than enough with the upgrades. 

Becareful what you spend your money on. Advertisements can cause you to buy crap that does not work. Like K&N filters and cat back systems. You will spend $1300 for a good stuff, and for that same price you could of had the cam and headers put on. Which will make way more power and sound damn good.

The factory exhaust system will flow jsut fine with mods. if you want the noise just change the muffler. I dont care how good the exh system is you are not going to get 15 hp by installing one.


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey thanks man thats the kind of feed back I was looking for . I think I got alot better Idea of witch kind of mods I should be checken into thanks again.


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

GM hot cam part # is 12480033, comes with the valve springs also. List price is $572.98 thats with the valves. You should be able to get it cheaper than that. 

LS6 intake is #88894339 its $656.70

LS6 heads CNC machined #88958622 they are $1317.28 a head. The heads are not street legal.

With theses 3, you will exceed the 500hp you are looking for. You can scrap the heads and just get the stock ones full opened up. 

Any GM dealer can order theses parts for you.


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

Where ya getten the info, u got part numbers priceing and everything are u Mr. goodwrench or somethin? u must be looking at these parts on a web sight if ya are let me get the name of the sight If not whats ur sorce. Let me get this strait I can by the hot cam an it cmes with the valve springs and the valves and then have the LS1 heads worked for those valves along with a nice port and polish job ofcourse. I probly got too many question but how does that effect the cpu system what do I just call super chips an they set me rite up? Just piont me in the rite direction cause these ford guys are haven way to much fun out here.


----------



## GMFAN (Dec 6, 2004)

*Mo HP Mo problems*

:cheers 
Wick was right with what he said
Though its a GTO follow the same suit as the F-bodies 
instalation might be a little different but you have to ask what do you want to get out of your car. The moment you hit 11's inquire about a second car.
A beater perhaps.
I'm taking delivery in January 05 and plan on contacting 
Jay Fisher of Fisher Pontiac, Elmer,NJ
He did my 95 T/A all the way to what spark plugs work better on an LT1
For the best advice talk to him. He will see me before my car has 500 miles on it. One more thing work on the suspension! at only .80g's that's my first starting period. The perfect balance should be around .95
Good luck!
Brett arty


----------

